# Gingko Trees in Kansas City



## Redbull (Oct 8, 2006)

Does anyone know where I can purchase one here locally? Any info is appreciated.
Brandon


----------



## Elmore (Oct 10, 2006)

Pea Ridge Forest Nursery near Herman, Mo has a decent selection of Ginkgo cultivars.
Kokopelli may be nearer in Lenexa, KS. I think that they get their Ginkgo trees from Pea Ridge. I like their icon though.







http://www.pearidgeforest.com/index...main&alphaKey=F-G&whichName=genus&showIntro=0

http://www.kokopellinursery.com/


----------

